# Sticky  How to properly install a new video card



## crjdriver

1 First and foremost, check the pw requirement of your new video card. Make sure you have at the very least the minimum wattage on your pw supply. I am not a fan of going with minimum spec on anything however IF you decide to do so, that is up to you.

2 Modern video cards from both AMD and Nvidia need a uefi type bios to run. If you have an old system with a legacy bios, your new card may or may not work. Some card mfg include a legacy switch OR a dual bios so the card can function on old hardware. This is really hit and miss as to whether or not your new card will have this option. Generally cheaper cards do not come with a legacy switch

3 With the old card still installed, go to the relevant support site ie Nvidia or AMD. Download the latest driver

4 Old card still installed, uninstall ALL software based on the old card ie driver, any monitoring software, any suite, etc. Do not reboot when prompted. Just tell it later

5 Shutdown and pull the pw cord from the rear of the pw supply. Modern systems have pw applied all of the time; even when OFF. Now pull out your old card. Note the release latch that must be depressed; do not just yank it out. You will break something. If you had onchip video, then you do not have a real video card and you can disregard this step

6 Install the new card. Be sure it is fully seated. Make any pw connections as necessary and connect the monitor to the card and NOT an onboard port on the motherboard. Replace the pw cord on the pw supply

7 Pw ON and install the driver you downloaded in step #3. Now reboot when prompted

Done.


----------

